# Cut line repair - unfamiliar with this tubing



## brucemc777 (9 mo ago)

Thank you for reading this!

I'm used to working with the flexible black tubing i used to buy in coils in Michigan, and PVC that i ran into in Florida, but now that i am renting in Virginia i managed to cut through some sort of orange tubing and i'd like to see if someone knows what this is and the best way to repair the damage i have done! Wasn't it convenient how they buried it only about a half inch underground...

Hopefully i will successfully attach a picture or two - the tubing is 1" OD.

Once again, thank you; i appreciate your knowledge and experience!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Is it pex?
If so a union and stainless band crimps should do it.


----------



## brucemc777 (9 mo ago)

Thank you!

Wish i knew - since those options became standard i have not had to do any work with them so i am not familiar other than by name. Very possibly it is - Do you know if it gets marked along the tube? If so, i can dig up a length and look for the markings.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like the tube they use when they side drill for fiber. Try to peak inside to see if there is just a cable inside.


----------



## brucemc777 (9 mo ago)

Well, does it give us both a resolute hint that when i nicked it water came pouring out (embarrassment)?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is water still pouring out?


----------



## brucemc777 (9 mo ago)

No, i am glad to report i ain't nuts. It just was draining the line of latent water from last year!


----------

